# pack horse or Mule rentals.



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I would like to know if there is anyone in the wasatch area that rents pack horses or mules, or if there is somebody who offers that sort of service? There is a group of three of us that will be hunting in OCT. We will not be close to the roads. If we shoot an Elk late in our stay I may have a need to get some pack help.
I was looking online but nothing turned up.
Thanks


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I have offered to help a few folks now and then. the problem is timing.. you get a bull down it has to get on the way out fast. Trying to get someone to go and help you on short notice can be very frustrating. Your best bet is to take you and your two buddies and quarter the animal up, and pack it out. 

How far of a walk or hike out would it be? you can try your local horse stables to see if the guy in charge could point you in the right direction. good luck


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would offer to help ya out, but I am not near the Wasatch area. I don't know of anyone down there off the top of my head, but I will let you know if I hear of anyone. Good luck!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

We'll be hunting Cows. We'll be about 2-3 miles from the road. I'll have a game cart and do plan on packing anything we get out. Since we all have tags I am thinking about the scenario that has someone shooting one at the end of our hunt. Or if we get more than one down at a time. That's fine to do if we have the means to do it. If that kind of service is not available then we need to know that so we don't get into that situation.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I may be able to help you out depending on the week and where it is at. PM me with more info you would like.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> PM Sent


PM answered. Thanks


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I've tried for the last few years to do just what you are asking. I grew up with horses and am very familiar with them but I don't own any currently. The best I could find was a gentlemen that offered to sell me some horses and then buy them back if I brought them back in good condition. He said I had to use my tack though, which I have none. 

I finally gave up and decided to buy good packs and make more friends!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like we need to quit hunting and just start a pack service.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Sounds like we need to quit hunting and just start a pack service.


Funny thing about that, I actually enjoy the packout as much as the hunt. I think I take more pics of the horses loaded up than I do the actually hunt or animal. 8) There is something satisfying about owning, training, using horses to pack out an elk. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> Mr Muleskinner said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like we need to quit hunting and just start a pack service.
> ...


Absolutely! For one it is a ton of work. The real beauty of it though for me is really the ride itself. I have never really gotten over the fact that a fully grown beast will allow me to load it up or get on it's back and pack me and supplies through the wilderness. It will then watch me cut up another beast and pack it out. It still fascinates me.

Besides that there is always the feeling that I have a touch of Clint Eastwood in me.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...I hear you. Something you and I are definately on the same page about. 8)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Stop it....the kids will be mad if I sell all the toys to get horses. They like the stuff with motors too much but there is something about horses in the wilderness that seems to call out to me. I'm trying to ignore it for now.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Stop it....the kids will be mad if I sell all the toys to get horses. They like the stuff with motors too much but there is something about horses in the wilderness that seems to call out to me. I'm trying to ignore it for now.


Lol...Horses are definately a lifestyle change. As you know, not quite as easy as parking in the garage and letting them sit until the next ride.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

bwhntr said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Stop it....the kids will be mad if I sell all the toys to get horses. They like the stuff with motors too much but there is something about horses in the wilderness that seems to call out to me. I'm trying to ignore it for now.
> ...


That's right and guess who would get stuck doing it all.....sure I could get mad at them and make em but it's usually less work to just do it myself.

I still have a funny growing toe nail from a horse that decided to be a smart a$$ and stand on my toe while I bridled him. Ever tried to get leverage on horse that is standing on your foot and is right up against your chest?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Get yourself a couple of pack goats.
You can use them to carry out your elk and if you don't get an elk you could always eat the goats. 

Win-Win Situation :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...Yes I have had several times my toes have been stepped on. The funny thing is I yell and freak out and the horse just looks at me like "what's the big deal"?


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Swaner said:


> Get yourself a couple of pack goats.
> You can use them to carry out your elk and if you don't get an elk you could always eat the goats.
> 
> Win-Win Situation :lol:


LOL, That's not a bad idea. I kinda like goat meat. They would fit in the pick up too.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > bullsnot said:
> ...


Had that same thing happen to me! Not fun! Literally impossible to get your foot out till they decide to shift their weight. Oh and it hurts perty darn good too!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> I actually enjoy the packout as much as the hunt. I think I take more pics of the horses loaded up than I do the actually hunt or animal. 8) There is something satisfying about owning, training, using horses to pack out an elk. :mrgreen:


I agree!!! I have hauled out my fair share of critters, its a pretty sight to see a nice rack warped around a top pack. I have never drug an elk for more than a few feet.. everything goes on the transporter.. At that point it kind of makes it worth it, to own, shoe, pay for feed and vet bills. wouldn't do it any other way!!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

stuckduck said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > its a pretty sight to see a nice rack warped around a top pack.


It's a pretty sight to see a nice rack period! 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> I agree!!! I have hauled out my fair share of critters, its a pretty sight to see a nice rack warped around a top pack. I have never drug an elk for more than a few feet.. everything goes on the transporter.. At that point it kind of makes it worth it, to own, shoe, pay for feed and vet bills. wouldn't do it any other way!!!


I have packed enough elk on my back that I don't care to ever pack another one, especially a big bull. When it comes to hunting season, all the time and money I have dumped into them makes it so worth it! Then, upland hunting (Chukar and Huns) in the winter on horseback is a bonus! 8)


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

> Besides that there is always the feeling that I have a touch of Clint Eastwood in me.


Now that is some funny [email protected]#$ right there!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Having seen all of his westerns at least a dozen times, he was just always a guy that I wanted to be growing up. The first time I was cutting down through a draw covered in some thick aspens it just kind of hit me. We go on some rides that would flat out scare a lot of people. I think about Eastwood just about every time I go for a ride. He was all things western for me.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The Hari-Krishnas in Spanish Fork rent llamas. It would take 3-4 to pack a cow elk. That is a good route to go. Now, on with the hijack---

There is not much better for me than packing-out game on my horses. Riding a trail, leading a loaded pack horse, and not having to adjust the load..... that is a fine experience. Here are a couple photos:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't forget this when Sh*t goes wrong with ponies









Haven't had to bad of miss haps with the horses yet.... just a few bumps and bruises, from either an explosion or getting kicked.. had a good friend lose a horse last year. tied it up for the evening hunt and came back two hours later and a dead horse hanging by the halter. Seen a few dead ones in the book cliffs from people not letting them blow out I guess.


----------



## old_ephraim (Jul 28, 2012)

If I am available, I would be more than willing to help you out. PM me and let me know what your plans are if you would like.


----------

